# Ulu cutting board



## bmac (Feb 7, 2007)

This is a Ulu cutting board I made for a customer. It is 9" X 9" X 1 1/2". The bowl area is 7" in dia. and 3/4" deep. The wood is walnut with several coats of mineral on it.

The board was held using my vacuum chuck in order to hollow out the bowl area.

A Ulu is a knife that the eskimos use to skin out seals.







Any comments are welcomed and appreciated.

Bobby
Louisiana


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 7, 2007)

Very nice[]  I picked up a Ulu knife and cutting board several years ago when I visited Alaska.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 7, 2007)

Neat!  Nicely done!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## beathard (Feb 8, 2007)

Nice.  I believe that this is the first Ulu anything I have ever seen...


----------



## pete00 (Feb 8, 2007)

nice, pretty in fact its Uluiful.
sorry had to ...[}]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow looks really good, great job!


----------



## Ozzy (Feb 9, 2007)

Very nice.


----------

